# Thinking of switching to Aikido



## terry_gardener (Aug 14, 2004)

I have taken up Taekwondo about 3 months ago and i am yellow belt. 

I have been looking at Aikido for about a month now because i really enjoy the self defence part taekwondo. The times that my Taekwondo class is on makes it really hard to attend because of work commitments.

i am only 5 foot 5 inches and 9 stone and i am not very strong so i thought that aikido would be good for me.

There is a 3 schools that are in my area.

Does any one know what is the difference between Aikikai and aikido if any.

On one of the clubs website it says this below for what to expect. 
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"In general, 75% of class time is devoted to body arts and the remainder mainly to Jo (staff) and Bokken (wooden sword). Tanto (knife) is also taught. The study of these weapons has great relevance to body arts.[/font]

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ukemi (the art of falling) is also a very important aspect of our training."[/font]

is this standard practice for aikido. 

Thanks in advance 

Terry


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 14, 2004)

Most schools will allow you to try out one or two classes. If the Aikido school will let you do that, then try. If you find that it is much better suited to you and fits your schedule, then making a switch to a different style would be ok.   The course discription for the Aikido school sounds standard (at least it is similar for those located around me).  If there is more to TKD than just the time constraint, perhaps you might want to stick with TKD for a while longer. It takes a bit of time to get the "feel" for a style (especially if taught well). You might come to like TKD more.

Regardless, you will want to find a style that fits you and your personality. Finding one that fits you will give you more satisfaction for the long haul.

- Ceicei


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 21, 2004)

terry_gardener said:
			
		

> I have been looking at Aikido for about a month now because i really enjoy the self defence part taekwondo. The times that my Taekwondo class is on makes it really hard to attend because of work commitments.
> 
> On one of the clubs website it says this below for what to expect.
> [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"In general, 75% of class time is devoted to body arts and the remainder mainly to Jo (staff) and Bokken (wooden sword). Tanto (knife) is also taught. The study of these weapons has great relevance to body arts.[/font]
> ...



I'd say try it if you are interested. The curriculum looks standard for aikido (empty hand, Bokken, Tanto and Jo). Ukemi is also a must in any Aikido school and is designed for people of all ages and sizes. You shouldn't have a problem, although I didn't go look up a conversion table for stones to pounds


----------



## RRouuselot (Aug 22, 2004)

terry_gardener said:
			
		

> ..........i am only 5 foot 5 inches and 9 stone and i am not very strong so i thought that aikido would be good for me...........
> Does any one know what is the difference between Aikikai and aikido if any.
> Terry


 
 You have to improve on your weak points so if you are already fully grown there is not much you can do in that area.....however, if you feel you are not strong then make yourself stronger.
 The founder of Aikido was about 5 foot something and about 220lbs of muscle in his younger days.

 Aikikai is the name of an organization that practices Aikido........

 Why not study both arts when you have the time???


----------

